# Favorite beer



## Leuco (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy cow! I just had me a Smithwick's. These are the best! Usually I like pale ales like Sierra Nevada (my favorite) but this is really, really good. I think this is my new favorite. So what's your favorite?

Also, I've been listening to this new band St. Vincent. I think it's mostly one chick, but she's really good. Does anyone else like St. Vincent? Her new album is really, really good!

Also, I'm a little tipsy.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 12, 2011)

I gotta say my favorite beer is root beer! xD Sorry, I'm not much of a drinker.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Oct 12, 2011)

Smithwick's has been my favorite dark beer for a while now - and my love for it grew when I got to drink it in Ireland. Stella Artois is my pale ale favorite with Blue Moon running a close second (at least the seasonal ones - with my favorite one being the Winter Ale: Full Moon - though the Spring Ale: Rising Moon is also good.)


----------



## Map the Dragon (Oct 12, 2011)

I've had beer all over the word...not just FROM all over the world, but actually in those locales. Some of the best that come to mind:

Various mid-range beers in Germany.
Something dark I had in Prague.
Some homemade stuff in Cuzco.
etc. etc.

I've had a lot of beers in a lot of places.

Winners:
* I once had a Blueberry Beer at the Beer Garden in Portsmouth, VA. It was fantastic and expensive. 
* No matter the variety I've had, Blue Moon is my classic go to. Make sure there are a couple slices of squeezed orange and I'm good.
* Cider (not really beer) - but oh so much better. Cider is the way to go!


----------



## rayne (Oct 12, 2011)

Smithwicks is now on my grocery list.  I do like to try a new brew when someone recommends it.  Like Map the Dragon, my all time favorite is Blue Moon with the orange slices.  It just tastes refreshing to me, especially on a hot day.


----------



## Leuco (Oct 13, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> Some homemade stuff in Cuzco.



Have you tried the corn beer in Peru? I haven't, but I'm very curious.

Can't go wrong with Blue Moon. Their seasonal selections aren't bad either.

I'm not a big fan of really dark beers-- you know, those that taste like chocolate. They're just too rich for me and I feel guilty drinking them. I know, it's kinda strange, but I do worry about calories in beer. I read that Smithwicks has 150 for 16 oz. That's pretty good for a rich flavored beer. I can't believe they've been making the stuff since 1710. At least that's what it says on the label. Ireland has now been bumped up on my places to visit list.

I generally like the red color beers best. They're fruity, nutty, strong-- but not too strong. Good for a Friday night pint after work. 

Sorry for sounding like a commercial, but I guess that's the power of a good beer! One of these days I'm going to try and brew my own. Thanks for responding everyone.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Oct 13, 2011)

Leuco said:


> Have you tried the corn beer in Peru? I haven't, but I'm very curious.
> 
> Can't go wrong with Blue Moon. Their seasonal selections aren't bad either.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Killian's? It's an Irish Red. And again it was another one I was so glad to taste in Ireland. I even tried the Guiness while I was there......my taste buds haven't acquired that one yet. But I figure if I couldn't enjoy it in its home country - maybe I'm just not meant to .


----------



## Leuco (Oct 13, 2011)

Meg the Healer said:


> Have you tried Killian's? It's an Irish Red. And again it was another one I was so glad to taste in Ireland. I even tried the Guiness while I was there......my taste buds haven't acquired that one yet. But I figure if I couldn't enjoy it in its home country - maybe I'm just not meant to .



I like Killian's too, but I think I was more impressed with Smithwick's. I'm with you on Guinness. I think it's too rich for me.

So does anyone like any small local craft beer? Usually they're a bit stronger and bitter but sometimes they're pleasantly surprising. Do you have one you really like or recommend?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Oct 14, 2011)

Leuco said:


> Have you tried the corn beer in Peru? I haven't, but I'm very curious.



Yep...that's what I was referring to. Different, but you can still get a buzz, especially at 12000 feet!


----------



## Fnord (Oct 16, 2011)

I tend to favor German and German-styled beers. I'm also a big fan of IPAs.  Thankfully, living in the middle of the country, I get a wide access to all kinds of microbrews.  A veritable beer-enthusiast's paradise!


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 25, 2011)

I see a lot of Blue Moon lovers on this thread.  Great stuff.  Blue Moon is my favorite, but I like Leine's Honey Weiss and AmberBock too.  I'm more of a Captian and Coke guy, so I don't always drink beer.  But when I do, I avoid Dos Equis.  I'm the World's Least Interesting Man!


----------



## Leuco (Nov 28, 2011)

Sparkie said:


> I see a lot of Blue Moon lovers on this thread.  Great stuff.  Blue Moon is my favorite, but I like Leine's Honey Weiss and AmberBock too.  I'm more of a Captian and Coke guy, so I don't always drink beer.  But when I do, I avoid Dos Equis.  I'm the World's Least Interesting Man!



All very good stuff. I personally prefer Bohemia over XX, but I rarely drink Mexican beer. I like pale ales. You know, I recently bought a cheap bottle of Don Q rum. It was pretty good. I'd recommend it if you're looking to save a few bucks. 

Also, senor, here's a neat meme you can play with and send to your friends.

The Most Interesting Man In The World - i dont always post at mythic scribes but when i do i peopl


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, for Mexican beers Bohemia is my favorite.

As for others...there are so many good ones. I like Sam Adams; Bass Ale; Watney's Red Barrel (is that still around?), Harp, Spaten, some of the Boulevard and Schlafly selections, Red Hook, and more. 

I'm not much of a drinker, but I do like a good beer now and again (and even more rarely a good scotch, but that is another thread).


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't like beer, thus my favorite beer is whiskey.

Though I guess hard cider is a better answer, given that it is much closer to beer. So let's go with that.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 28, 2011)

Interesting, Telcontar...I don't like whiskey, thus my favorite whiskey is tequila. Hard cider? Pish-posh. Mad Dog 20/20--now that's what I call high-quality liquid crack.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 15, 2012)

Bringin' this thread back to life for one reason:  Shiner Bock.

A few more beers I've tried since my last post here are Shock Top, Bohemia, and Amstel Light.  Good stuff.

Anyone have some beers they'd like to recommend?


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 15, 2012)

It is Chimay Bleue for me. A Belgian Trappist beer. At 9% you can be under the table before you know it. It is a dark beer even though it is made like a larger... apparently so it is more bitter than sweet.
When in Belgium I bought some and the seller suggested I "lay it down for a few years" and WOW does it get better with age...


----------



## FatCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Stone IPA is delicious, and Sierra Nevada torpedo is really good too.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 15, 2012)

I like light lagers, nothing too strong, also not too cold... I don't understand why so many people like to drink their beer super cold instead of just normal cold, and also I like dark lagers much more than the pale ones.

The _Duvel_ from Belgium is a very impressive Ale beer, but the brand that I usually drink is called Leon, a light but dark lager from Mexico that is my favourite.

I also like Heineken... a lot!! =)


----------



## Reaver (Nov 15, 2012)

Gimme a rack of PBR & a family-sized bag of pork rinds n' I'm in redneck paradise.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 21, 2012)

I am a little underage for beer, so, applejuice.


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 21, 2012)

If you like your liquid bunt cake, get an Old Fog Horn... Mmmm, delicious raisin beer (it exists, and I hate it).

Really, the best beers are the seasonal ones. This time of year I will drink myself ill with stuff like Winter Solstice from Anderson Valley, Anchor Holiday Ale (Christmas), and some obscure spicy, orangy goodness from smaller brewers... Winter is coming, and it brings the delicious!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 21, 2012)

Guinness

2 reasons:

* I prefer dark beer over light, though I rarely drink either.

* A story I heard from a colleague about a boy who wore a "Guinness" shirt to school. He was asked to change his shirt because it was inappropriate. His mom was upset that she had to bring her son a new shirt because the school felt it's message was detrimental to education. "How is this shirt not related to education?" Mom demanded to know. "It says 'genius!'"


(I actually had a Guinness last night. That's probably my third beer all year and first after-work beer in my entire life, just to give an idea how unlikely it is for me to have "had a beer last night.")



STEALTH EDIT - I tried grog once. That was good! Maybe that deserved the #1 spot, but I only had one in my life.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 21, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> (I actually had a Guinness last night. That's probably my third beer all year...)



Whoa! Take it easy with the boozin' Andy Capp.


My favorite beer is cheap vodka.


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 21, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Guinness
> 
> 2 reasons:
> 
> ...



I have your #3...

It (along with other British ales and stouts) are filtered with Cod Bladder. It gives the drink its signature clearness. 

So yes, you can TECHNICALLY call it piss water... And that's the best kind of right there is.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm. I love to try new beers. These days I drink light beer (James Boags**) because I don't drink much at all; my years of overindulgence are long over. But I'll often try out new stuff if I feel partial to a full-strength. I like stronger beers, ales, stouts etc. I like Guinness but also things like Newcastle Brown ale. When I go overseas I try the local stuff. I'm not a big fan of sweet beers. Australia comes out with some nice stuff.

It nearly being Christmas, I think it's time to head down and see what new things I can try! I usually get some International beers for Christmas as well, which is great.

**Used to be Tasmanian Cascade but for some reason I can't drink the stuff anymore!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2012)

I really liked a beer i had in Korea called Cass. Didn't taste too impressive but i could drink barrels of the stuff without getting hungover. In Australia i would prefer Asahi but thats always the higher cost of most beers.


----------



## Cmbcody (Nov 22, 2012)

Argentum said:


> I gotta say my favorite beer is root beer! xD Sorry, I'm not much of a drinker.



Root beer for the win!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 24, 2012)

Me and Sheila had a good conversation about this quite a while ago, good to see there's a new beer thread.

I'm one of those people who don't get on with spirits, so I enjoy a lot of beers and ales.  I don't really have a favourite, just whatever my current mood is telling me to go for.  I do have a group of beers and ales that make up part of my regular drinking choices, including Old Speckled Hen, Hobgoblin (I enjoy it because it feels fitting for a fantasy writer ), Bishop's Finger, Banana Bread Beer is a really interesting one, Honeydew cider, etc.  

Drinking in pubs is getting very expensive here in the UK though.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 25, 2012)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Drinking in pubs is getting very expensive here in the UK though.



Prices are ridiculous in Australia, too. Absolutely ridiculous - I rarely drink when I go out, I stick to the free water or buy a pint of beer and hover over that for a few hours. I went to the US last year and the year before and it was so cheap to go out and buy drinks there. So cheap.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 25, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Prices are ridiculous in Australia, too. Absolutely ridiculous - I rarely drink when I go out, I stick to the free water or buy a pint of beer and hover over that for a few hours. I went to the US last year and the year before and it was so cheap to go out and buy drinks there. So cheap.



We Americans do the cheap beer thing better than any country in the world.  Reaver's post about the PBR and pork rinds?  Absolutely true.


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Nov 25, 2012)

My favorite beer is Shipyard's XXXX, a silky smooth belgian quad from a brewery in Maine. I'm not sure of its availability outside of New England. I also highly recommend Avery's The Reverend, Rogue Dead Guy, and Southern Tier Old Man. I've never had a bad beer from any of the breweries in the preceding sentence. If you enjoy beer and stop in Cambridge, Massachusetts without a trip to the Cambridge Brewing Company...shame on you. The craft scene in that area of the country has really blown up the last few years.

If I'm drinking cheap stuff, it's Narragansett or the High Life for me. I was once a regular at a place that thought it was funny to serve me High Life in a champagne flute.


----------

